# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  طراحی جدول زمانبندی دروس دانشگاهی با ژنتیک الگوریتم

## hsdnhd

باسلام
پروژه ای تحت عنوان طراحی جدول زمانبندی دروس دانشگاهی با ژنتیک الگوریتم دارم ولی اصلا نمیدونم درمورد چی هست میخواستم چند منبع معتبر دراین باره یا تحلیل پروژه این موضوع را لینک بهم بدید یا توضیح کاملی بهم بدید باید چیکارکنم از کجا باید شروع کنم و به چه چیزهایی احتیاج داره؟یا هرموضوعی که بدرد بخوره را عنوان کنید ممنون

----------

